

Idea for turning Justin.tv upside down:  task-oriented broadcasts for help (e.g., cooking together) - amichail

Imagine a site where people can ask for help while doing various tasks.  For example, you might plan to do some painting in your house, but have little experience with this task.  You could broadcast this as an event so that you can get tips while you are doing this task.<p>Taking it further, imagine people helping each other while doing similar tasks at the same time such as cooking.
======
dkokelley
Interesting concept, a live web-video self-help social site. Hmm. Nope I don't
think they've come up with a fancy name for this yet. You may be on to
something.

~~~
dkokelley
Social webcasting. I claim authorship of this new title.

~~~
iamelgringo
"Helpcasting"

